# Which idea?



## Leasara (Oct 31, 2007)

I can't decide which of these four to write for my NaNoWriMo project.

Sci-Fi Apocalyptic Drama - One way the world could end in 2012
I have outlined as the first book in a trilogy. I did some research and the outline last spring some time and haven't moved beyond that.

High Fantasy (Tolkien / D&D) Adventure Comedy - A half-elf raised by a human family goes on an adventure after a strange accident.
This is the second idea I had for a comic. Based on a character I played in a D&D game that was never finished. I have a rough outline of the first story arc.

Vampire/Warewolf Drama - Modern day Vampires at war with Warewolves with a shapeshifting twist.
This is the first idea I had for a comic, I have a rough outline for the first story arc here as well.

WWI Historical Romance - Two people meet and fall in love around 1920-1922.
It's still just an idea I had after seeing an image in an anime. Right now it's not much more than a premise wrapped around a scene based on an image from the anime.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Oct 31, 2007)

I would have to say the fantasy comedy.  But that's only because I love comedy.


----------



## erete (Oct 31, 2007)

the fantasy adventure, or the werewolf/Vamp story sound best, I don't know which sounds better though (I'm big on these things)


----------



## Leasara (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, Between two sites the Sci-Fi story is winning, and I think I'm starting to settle in that direction, in which case I might see about finding an artist or two to get the webcomic(s) online.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 31, 2007)

You have to have a somewhat origonal plot if you want to make an apocalyptic story otherwise people end up saying "Thats just a ripoff of The day after tomorrow/resident evil, etc.)


----------



## pinkplushii (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm into the comedy and the end of the world type of thing. Maybe you could do a virus for that, kind of like Outbreak. Not Resident Evil style virus. XD Or biological warfare...The WWI history romance thing I'm not big on. And the vamp/were thing can go either way.


----------



## Leasara (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a pretty original and totally plausible plot for the end of the world story, with slightly embelished tech.

The comedy would be rather understated, more adventure with comic beats.

The WWI thing would play out something like High Road to China mixed with The English Patient and a little While You Were Sleeping.

The Vamp/Were thing is secondary, maybe even tertiary to the shapeshifting story, but it's really the only popular reference I could come up with for what I have in mind, and a lot of the tension would be similar.


----------



## Esplender (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd say sci-fi. But it's really whatever you're more comfortable with.


----------



## Bloodangel (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd go sci-fi apocalyps, cause I love it when shit explodes. 

However, I'd say just go for the one you think you can expand and enrich the most. It's having an edge or a new idea that's gonna make people read your book. I read LOTS of books, and ended up starting a good few books that people wrote for that NaNoWriMo thingy last year.

The key word is started.

I got in a bit, then it was same shit, different characters. Make sure you don't go and make your book a re-hash of someone elses.

Then again, it's all for you. This is just advice from a guy who stupidly took the job of cataloguing 300 science fiction novels to help out a friend in college.

Books EVERYWHERE>


----------



## Leasara (Oct 31, 2007)

Samples of
my writing

both at The Lab.  I'm going to be redoing a lot of what I have posted there to make it more PG and posting it here, I'm just waiting to get an icon I like  

Everything I write is original, but the ideas may stem from other sources or I use other works that might be familiar to everyone to describe my ideas without giving you a detailed plot summary (since half the fun of reading is finding out what happens next


----------



## Bloodangel (Oct 31, 2007)

Leasara said:
			
		

> Everything I write is original, but the ideas may stem from other sources or I use other works that might be familiar to everyone to describe my ideas without giving you a detailed plot summary (since half the fun of reading is finding out what happens next



Well thats cool. If you're coming up with your own good stuff then more power to you.

I just think it'd be disheartening to be writing page 80, then suddenly realise your main character may as well be Flodo Graggins and be on his way to Blordor. ^^


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 31, 2007)

Write a surrealistic comedy.  I'm sure you'll be the only one to do it.


----------

